# Great time on Vancouver Island BC



## Greg G (Nov 16, 2008)

Was there Oct 11-18.  Beautiful fall colors. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/VancouverIslandBCOct2008#

Lucked out as exchangers in that we were put on the top (9th) floor of the WorldMark Victoria

Greg


----------



## ricoba (Nov 16, 2008)

Victoria is a beautiful city.  It looks like the weather was quite good as well, which is a real plus.  Thanks for sharing the photo's.


----------



## glenmore (Nov 16, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful pictures - you have quite an eye - we are going to be there almost the same time next year and are now looking forward to it even more than ever! Thanks for sharing . .


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 17, 2008)

I just loved the photos. We were in Victoria, Vancouver, and Whistler for our 20th anniversary in August 2008.  If you want to stay in Vancouver or Whistler you should seriously consider Club Intrawest.


----------



## shagnut (Nov 20, 2008)

Awesome, I have to go!! I did do BG on the tug cruise.  shaggy


----------



## Amy (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the lovely photos.  Good to see another Iowan -- we live in IC.


----------



## sailingman22 (Nov 22, 2008)

Victoria is indeed a beautiful city but there is more to Vancouver Island to visit. I would recommend taking the train from Victoria to Courtenay for a nice day trip. Rent a car and drive to Tofino or Ucluelet and spend several days whale & bear watching, fishing, or just walking the beach. BC Ferries offers a discounted ferry package for driving up the  island crossing at Comox to Powell River and driving south to Vancouver. 

I came up here from Boulder, Colorado on vacation and now live here in Nanaimo. The City of Nanaimo actually has palm trees in their parks since it only snows once a year and temperatures rarely get below freezing in winter. There is nothing to compare with living both near the ocean and mountains. Please come again and enjoy Vancouver Island.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 22, 2008)

sailingman22

Yes, we didn't even get to a fraction of the things I wanted to do.
My wife and I will definitely have to go back.
I would've liked to do the drive up along the west coast to Port Renfrew (Sooke, Botanical Beach Tide Pools, etc) and also as you mentioned from Port Alberni to Tofino and Ucluelet and see that part of the Pacific Rim National Park.  Also would've liked to go to Goldstream Park to see the salmon run, and to have gone on a whale watch as the water around Vancouver Island is a premier area for it.  Those and many more things.
We did have a rental car but were based in Victoria so some of those drives would have made a pretty long day for just a week of vacation.
Next time we'll have to stay longer and stay in several places for a few days each to reduce long day drives.

Greg


----------

